# Uber Tax Return Q



## Sundriver (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm quite used to completing my own tax returns, however this is the first year with Uber as a business. Just looking for some advice to avoid heading to a tax agent.

I have put myself as a Business/Sole trader, passing the results test (no PSI rules).

I've put my total income in the "Non-Primary Income...Other business income – manually calculated" section, and expenses in the "All other expenses – manually calculated" section. This leaves me with a net loss which prompts me to offset. 

Have I entered my expenses in the correct section, or do my claimed deductions go elsewhere?

TIA


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

i dont know if i am doing it right
but all income i put it on total sales
and all expense on non capital
except the purchase of the car
thats for the bas
once you do bas
i think all you do is declare your total net income


----------



## alpacker (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi Sundriver/uber driver
Looks like you both need to see an accountant. 
Once you've had one years tax return done, if your confident enough you can use it as a template to do next years yourself.
My advise is the same for your BAS
There are just too many contingencies to cover here.


----------



## Jobless Broke (Jul 1, 2017)

I though of doing mine myself, but after taking to an accountant I have decided to pay the extra for their service. As "alpacker" advised, use it as a template for future claims. It is your right to claim as much as you can legally. 
For BAS. I made the mistake of using an Uber recommended book keeper at discounted rates for their service ($80.00 a pop), she told me that she was unable to do my tax as a company and that her franchise did not allow her to do company tax, and as we (Uber Drivers) are operating as a company it is best to use a credited accountant. So yes! wasted money again, it has to be done all over again by real tax professional. Cheap is, what cheap gets!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Sundriver, it's unlikely that you can claim a loss on Uber driving as the non-commercial losses rules are likely to apply. See https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Non-commercial-losses/.

I agree with your other conclusions.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Sundriver, it's unlikely that you can claim a loss on Uber driving as the non-commercial losses rules are likely to apply. See https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Non-commercial-losses/.
> 
> I agree with your other conclusions.


If he's made at least $20K in assessable income from Uber then he'll be able to offset the loss. Whether that's likely depends on how much Ubering Sundriver does.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> If he's made at least $20K in assessable income from Uber then he'll be able to offset the loss. Whether that's likely depends on how much Ubering Sundriver does.


Agreed.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Sundriver said:


> I'm quite used to completing my own tax returns, however this is the first year with Uber as a business. Just looking for some advice to avoid heading to a tax agent.
> 
> I have put myself as a Business/Sole trader, passing the results test (no PSI rules).
> 
> ...


Head to a Accountant,Some good solid advice not HR Block,they are amatuer


----------



## Banker Pete (Jan 16, 2017)

Had my return completed by H&R Block Balcatta WA today and they were brilliant. I suppose it depends on which office you go to.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

Banker Pete said:


> Had my return completed by H&R Block Balcatta WA today and they were brilliant. I suppose it depends on which office you go to.


 And what person and what sort of day they are having. ...


----------

